# alam



## Qcumber

This is a passage from a short story I found on a website (Panitikan).
A: Bakit mo alam na Pinoy ako? = How come you knew I was a Filipino?
B: Alam ko agad na Pinoy ka. = I immediately knew you were a Filipino.

My question concerns stress in the term *alam*.
Is it on the first or the second syllable?
1) *álam
*2) *alám
*


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> This is a passage from a short story I found on a website (Panitikan).
> A: Bakit mo alam na Pinoy ako? = How come you knew I was a Filipino?
> B: Alam ko agad na Pinoy ka. = I immediately knew you were a Filipino.
> 
> My question concerns stress in the term *alam*.
> Is it on the first or the second syllable?
> 1) *álam
> *2) *alám
> *



The stress is always on the second syllable (2). I'm not sure if it's stressed on the first in other Tagalog dialects. But I've heard it stressed in the first syllable by non-native Tagalogs because they tend to apply their regional accent.


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> The stress is always on the second syllable (2). I'm not sure if it's stressed on the first in other Tagalog dialects. But I've heard it stressed in the first syllable by non-native Tagalogs because they tend to apply their regional accent.


Thank you, Francis.


----------

